# DS 260 - completing the form



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi guys

I'm only a day away from getting access to the portal to complete the DS 260 to emigrate from OZ to US.

I've read a LOT about this and some conflicting advice. Do I just leave entries blank if they don't apply to me (assuming they're not mandatory when of course I'd make an entry) or must I place something in every single line.

For example, they ask "Do you have any children" (as in one or more and up to (I think 5)) .... I don't have any ....so do I just tick no in the box to _that_ question and leave every subsequent line regarding children empty or should I type "not applicable" against everything. I just want to get this right.

Please help me if you can 

Mike


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Leave it blank. If it was required it will tell you when you try to advance to the next screen.


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

Bellthorpe said:


> Leave it blank. If it was required it will tell you when you try to advance to the next screen.


Thank you for that ... appreciate it .... after all the hoops we've been thru. this one is critical given it's the second last step 

Mike


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Don't sweat it, it's not a test. You can always save what you've done do far and come back to it. You have a chance to review before final submission.

With the example you gave, if you say zero children, there won't be any more children questions.


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

I know  ... and yes, I'm all too aware to save as you go along and I have all my prepared answers ready for entry thanks to a great PDF form I found online. Immi just wants SOOO much stuff 

Again, thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Take your time! You are almost there. Use common sense. Whenever in doubt use n/a not applicable but be consistent.
I proof read from bottom to top to keep from speed reading.


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks twostep 

Fortunately, I have every answer ready for every question going by exemplars and other 260 forms I've been reading (it seems) for an eternity. There won't be any doubts with all the digging I've done 

Appreciate it 

Mike


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

Well I just go access to the portal to complete the DS 260 ....

If I learnt anything it is this . It is a LONG process even if you do happen to have the info at hand.

ALWAYS intermittently save the pages even if they're incomplete and then come back to it. Took me 2 hours with no break so it is far from easy.

Also beware if your beneficiary happens to be living with you (as mine is in Australia - US wife) watch the phone number field as they assume it must be a US number 

It is not a great departure from the pdfs I've seen online but it is NOT the same.

Take your time


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

On the lighter side - it is great hands on trainng for on-line job applications


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

twostep said:


> On the lighter side - it is great hands on trainng for on-line job applications


Well put Twostep  Pity I'm retired  Appreciate all your help along with the other great people (BBC / Crawford and others) have given me. Won't soon forget it

Cheers guys

Mike


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mike Capcom said:


> Well put Twostep  Pity I'm retired  Appreciate all your help along with the other great people (BBC / Crawford and others) have given me. Won't soon forget it
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> Mike


As long as you keep your sense of humor it will all be fine in the long run. Where will you be heading once you are through the maze of USCIS?


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

twostep said:


> As long as you keep your sense of humor it will all be fine in the long run. Where will you be heading once you are through the maze of USCIS?




Seattle ... where my wife comes from. Well, sorta south of there a bit and among the spruces and pines. Already found the house and paid a holding fee. CANNOT wait to get there, put the feet up and enjoy a decent even climate despite the fact it is colder than here.

Mike


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mike Capcom said:


> Seattle ... where my wife comes from. Well, sorta south of there a bit and among the spruces and pines. Already found the house and paid a holding fee. CANNOT wait to get there, put the feet up and enjoy a decent even climate despite the fact it is colder than here.
> 
> Mike


Pretty country up there. We lived in Tacoma. Remember - you can recognize natives by the moss between their toes.


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

twostep said:


> Pretty country up there. We lived in Tacoma. Remember - you can recognize natives by the moss between their toes.


We're NW of Tacoma (as my sweet wife just told me) on the peninsula (Hood Canal) 

The ONLY thing I'll miss is our bacon (your rough equivalent is Canadian bacon) and the 1 minute drive to the shops ... we have a 12 mile drive to Shelton. Meh ... worth it.


----------

